#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Career Change - Construction to Planning

## judiraj

Dear All



I have 10 years of construction experience in Oil & Gas industry predominantly with Static Equipments and Piping. I would like to change my career to Project Planning & Monitoring. 

Kindly guide me on what i need to prepare so that i can get into this field. Also let me know if it is advisable to shift career into planning at this point of timeSee More: Career Change - Construction to Planning

----------

